# Shoshin Ryu



## Yeti (Mar 16, 2007)

Anyone on the board familiar with this style? There seem to be quite a few dojos. WOndering what styles were combined to form this art.


----------



## wszlemko (Mar 16, 2007)

Which shoshin ryu, there are several arts using that name. 

will


----------



## Yeti (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Will - welcome to the forum.

I didn't realize there were more than one. The style I am referring to is found at www.shoshinryu.org .

Now that I know there are more than one, I did a quick Google search and it is NOT the style affiliated with DANZAN RYU JUJITSU. 

Hope that helps. I see by your profile you study Shoshin Ryu. Which system are you affiliated with?

Thanks.


----------



## wszlemko (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi, 

I train in the Shoshin Ryu found at the website you posted. Our parent arts are Kokondo Karate and Jukido Jujutsu, although we have evolved a long way from them and now bear only a superficial resemblance. More recent influences have come from many sources, if you want more info PM (or e-mail) me. There are a couple of good dojo in the CT area, if you are interested I know you would be welcome to watch/train.


----------



## Yeti (Mar 19, 2007)

Cool.
Thanks.


----------



## cstanley (Mar 19, 2007)

Ho hum...another made up "ryu" of mediocre karate and kobudo...


----------

